# Frequent licking of penis



## Scotty (May 1, 2006)

Sorry for being so blunt but would like some info. Have an ll month old that was nutered when he was 6 months old. Lately he has started to lick himself to the point of excitement. This concerns me as he then can not move around and will stand in one place with his back all hunched up. It takes a long time for him to return to normal and I'm wondering if this is just a phase of growing up or a real problem. My vet said that he will eventually outgrow this. Anyone had the same experience. I really hate to see him in this state and feel bad and sorry for him when he dose it.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

hmm, I'm not sure. Sparkey never did that. maybe he has an itch or allergy or something. let's see what everyone else says. sorry I'm no help at all


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Am I correct to assume urinary tract infection has been ruled out?


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

As long as a UTI has been ruled out, I would not worry about it. Ty did that too at about the dame age. I was horrified, I did not realize that a neutered dog could get an erection







, I even sent a PM to Dr. Jamie asking about it. 

Ty went through a phase of humping Tasker or licking until he would have to stand hunched over and wait for things to get "back to normal". I tried to break the cycle by distracting him when he was started and it seems to work well. No he hardly ever does it.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

May I once again say how glad I am I have a little girl!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I have never seen this with Scooby, yet I do realize some little males do have this habit. Are you sure he doesn't have some irritation that gets him started. We have always had the sanitary trim done for Scooby and as I say he has never done anything like it. He doesn't even hump.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Are you sure he isn't licking it to make it go back in? It is dangerous for the penis to be out for a long time. Here are a couple links to SM threads about that subject.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=6841

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=1051 (scroll down to LadyMontava's post)


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

i have a female English pointer and she will spend hours if we let her licking down there (sorry for being so blunt...no other way to say it), she makes the most horrible slurping noises too, we now get her with a spray bottle because it's just too gross, there's nothing wrong with her but she just won't stop doing it for some reason


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> would have to stand hunched over and wait for things to get "back to normal".[/B]




Sounds like High School.


















> It is dangerous for the penis to be out for a long time.[/B]


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

I remember, as a kid, asking my grandpa why his dog did that and his answer was "because he can".


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> May I once again say how glad I am I have a little girl!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Since my males are not altered, I can give you an observation on their behavior in this area. I rarely see one of my guys lick himself. I do a sanitary trim on them.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG. Maybe your little one is bored & it's a form of entertainment for him.I don't know,I'm just grasping. Boo's never ever licked himself down there or humped either. I don't think he's even aware that he has a penis.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=268727
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> Since my males are not altered, I can give you an observation on their behavior in this area. I rarely see one of my guys lick himself. I do a sanitary trim on them.[/B]


Faye like what kid of sanitary trim? Im asking because though tristan doesny do this licking yET, I finally gave in and shaved part way up his chest and all his belly hair off! He stays much cleaner and one a week baths are gonna be a dream. It made a very big difference...............a little off subject but not too much
Just curious about Fayes sanitary trim on a male










> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=268932
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I would take him to the Vet.. Nemo doesn't do this either.. He does have a cut around that area I guess it's the sanitary cut. Something is bothering him, so take him and find out..

Good -Luck,
Andrea~


----------

